# Basics: Pendillum Sweep



## Andrew Green (Apr 2, 2007)

Full basics series

I have Chris in my guard.




I underhook my right arm through his legs and swing both my legs up. At the same time trapping his right arm with my left.  I want to get completely sideways, shoulder to his knee



My left leg swings down and my right over towards the floor above his shoulders.  I use my right arm to push his leg up, as if trying to straighten it.



As he goes over I keep tight and keep a hold of his leg, and use my left elbow to help me up.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 2, 2007)

And secure the mount position.


----------



## zDom (Apr 3, 2007)

Images aren't visible on this 'puter... something on my end or did the pics not post properly?


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2007)

Cool!! Thanks for posting that Andrew!!  :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 3, 2007)

zDom said:


> Images aren't visible on this 'puter... something on my end or did the pics not post properly?



I do believe it is your end, shows up right for me.


----------



## Ybot (Apr 4, 2007)

Continues to be one of my bread and butter sweeps, in conjunction with the hip bump sweep (which it looks like Andrew posted too, it'll be the next thread I check out).  With this and the hip bump you have a sweep for when they base forward, and when they base backward.

Thanks Andrew.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

Nice technique.

Consider that when he resists the armbar he is open to the sweep.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 13, 2007)

I enjoy this sweep quite a bit in conjunction with the armbar as well.  It is also lot's of fun to counter this particular technique.(definately a surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Nice post Andrew!


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

I hold behind his elbow though.


----------



## terryl965 (May 13, 2007)

The sweep with the armbar was great


----------

